# Canned dog food and sodium selenite



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So I know trace amounts of selenium is required nutritionally, but I always heard that selenium in the form of sodium selenite was toxic/unfavorable, yet I see it on almost every canned ingredient label. Should I be concerned?


----------

